# Dead Decoder?



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

I think I know the answer but thought I'd take a try here for a miracle.

I fear I have a dead decoder. Massoth eMotion S Sound Decoder.

I opened up the loco and unplugged the speaker, lights, smoke etc.

I connected the Brown and White leads directly to my test track.

I am using the Massoth MST tool for the CV programming. (Massoth 1210Z, LGB 55045, and the MST Software)

The set-up I have works fine with decoders I know are working I can read and write with no issues.

For the suspect decoder I get 255 values when it reads or read errors. I get write errors when I try to write any CV.

I assume I am screwed.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

russojar said:


> I think I know the answer but thought I'd take a try here for a miracle.
> 
> I fear I have a dead decoder. Massoth eMotion S Sound Decoder.
> 
> ...


Use your Massoth DCC System's Programming Track and connect the decoder to it. Follow the guidance in the Massoth S Decoder Configuration Manual and do a reset of the decoder back to the factory's CV settings. Then connect the S Decoder to either DC or DCC power and see it produces sounds.


----------



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

The issue turned out to be me trying to program the bare decoder. When I connected motor to it, I was able to read and write CVs.

I know things like switch decoders need a load but don't recall Massoth providing guidance that decoders need it also.

$219 recovered.


----------



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

Getting the sound now. It is actually a Emotion LS. I have the SpreeWald sound program (8215074 ) and now its just fiddling with CVs to align the Function keys with a particular sound.


----------

